# Lots of 2011 Nor Cal brevet action.



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Only one or two weeks between brevets. 

Rugged coastline, redwood forests, ranchlands, wine country -- something for everybody.

The 2011 brevet schedule is:

Date Event Sponsor 
Sat 1-Jan 200K Santa Cruz Randonneurs
Sat 15-Jan 200K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 22-Jan 200K San Francisco Randonneurs
Sat 5-Feb 300K Santa Cruz 
Sat 19-Feb 200K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 26-Feb 300K San Francisco 
Sat 5-Mar 200K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 12-Mar 200K Santa Cruz 
Sat 19-Mar 300K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 26-Mar 300K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 2-Apr 300K Santa Cruz 
Wed 6-Apr 400K San Francisco 
Sat 16-Apr 400K Santa Cruz 
Sat 16-Apr 400K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 23-Apr Fleche 
Sat 30-Apr 400K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 7-May 600K San Francisco 
Sat 14-May 600K Santa Cruz 
Sat 21-May 600K Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 4-Jun 230K San Francisco 
Sat 11-Jun 600K Davis Bike Club 
Sat 18-Jun Terrible Two Santa Rosa Cycling Club 
Sat 16-Jul overnight San Francisco/Santa Rosa CC 
Sat 6-Aug 200K San Francisco 
Sat 20-Aug Paris-Brest-Paris Paris-Brest-Paris 

Hmm, maybe I shouldn't have bought the Kirkwood season pass.


----------

